# Delonghi Magnifica S Water Tank Sensor failure (ECAM 22.110)



## AdamTi (May 2, 2021)

Hi there,

I have searched the forum but not found anything quite the same as this issue... (but apologies I have missed a thread)

The "water empty" is not triggering (this machine seems to be a "signal on empty" type) which means the tank can run dry without the machine noticing. Not a big issue in normal use (just ensure it is filled before each use) but a problem in descaling when it seems the program wants to run until the tank is signalled as empty. The first time this happened the water pump made a most unpleasant sound!

I have removed the sensor which is a reed switch labelled MEDER MK04U-BV15566 D1/A. It sits in the machine directly below the slide for the water tank and the magnet is presumably in the tank float which lowers down as the water empties until it gets close enough to the switch (or at least, that is what it should do!)

However, when testing it with a multi-meter I noticed that it does actually still work if I hold it directly against the base of the tank next to the magnet. So this suggests that the combination of the magnet/switch has just got "less sensitive" rather than actually failed. Is this a known issue with either the magnet or the switch? And how would you tell which one was the problem?

I'm not getting many google hits on sources for this exact part (although lots of similar looking things with slightly different numbers) apart from some "used" ones on eBay. But, if they are used, could they have suffered the same loss of sensitivity?

Many thanks for any information or advice.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@AdamTi Welcome to the forum...I guess if the float leaked a little the magnet could corrode slightly, which might affect it.

It might be worth just buying the whole tank for £8 or so...although they do do floats, but you would have to look for your specific model

https://www.4delonghi.co.uk/coffee-makers/espresso/water-tank/product.pl?pid=5147521&path=142132,54536:142156,54539


----------



## AdamTi (May 2, 2021)

Thanks @DavecUK. Yes, I think my plan B is to assume that the float is defective in some way and to replace the tank (I don't see any easy way to disassemble the tank so complete replace is only option). Plan A is that Delonghi customer support assured me that the reed switch supplied by 4delonghi.co.uk is definitely the correct one (even though it has a completely different part number!) so I have one of those on a (delayed) order.


----------



## AdamTi (May 2, 2021)

For completion of the tale:

- a replacement reed switch arrived (eventually, they had supplier delays) and this did not resolve the issue (as feared)

- a replacement tank was ordered and (once they'd replaced the one that arrived broken) this has resolved the issue

So as @DavecUKsuspected, the issue was with the float/magnet combo...


----------



## TreddlyDownUnder (Sep 27, 2021)

Same Issue here, tho my problem was initially an empty tank never indicating by light, just the pump going off in a clatter noise.



The water tank magnet seems to be the issue for me, no matter what I tried after descaling it (flashing red light) wouldnt go out.


Another indicator was the water pump makes a noise on empty tank, suggesting the reed switch is not activated to show empty tank and preventing the program from completing the initial descale cycle, so no matter what you do, it will never complete until the machine actually registers the tank is empty.


from what I can gather from forums and Delonghi, there is no RESET for this model Magnifica S ECAM 220.110) ( unless its a secret sqirrel thing of international importance)


*To solve this*,



I had a spare tank from a new identical machine we just purchased for another property,


filled it with about two inches of water,


started the descale cycle again and when tank was empty the proper light sequence appeared,


turned the steam knob to O and


refilled the tank (two inches tho) and turned steam knob to I


on empty, the steam light came on saying cycle finished , turned the steamer knob to O and the red light went out. All good.


PROBLEM : *FAULTY MAGNET IN TANK* NOT SETTING OFF READ SWITCH -

SOLUTION : *SOURCE* and fit *NEW TANK, *

*FIXED. 😀*


----------



## stin9ray (12 mo ago)

Thank you for publishing this. It was the hint I needed.

Different model (ECAM650.55.MS) same issue, same *solution: new water tank* and everything is working fine again.

We had the machine for 4 years and 1 month and it has been and is definitely being used ☕. This was the first issue we had, so that's not too bad at all.


----------

